# Do you refrigerate your baked oatmeal?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I usually refrigerate my baked oatmeal but, I'm wondering if it's necessary. I know it has eggs but, I don't refrigerate my bread, muffins or cakes so do I need to refrigerate my baked oatmeal? It's nothing more than steel cut oats, oat bran, yogurt (for soaking overnight), eggs and coconut oil.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I prefer it cold so i do. Otherwise, I don't think I would, though if it's really moist it will mold in a day or two in the summer.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

The more I thought about it, the more I realized it needs to be refridgerated. Other baked goods don't go bad as quickly because sugar is a preservative. I don't put sugar in my baked oatmeal so it needs to be refrigerated


----------

